# Sebastian Inlet Report10/17/03



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Fished end of incoming and all of outgoing till about 7:30 .
Final Total was 2 / 30 in Reds and About 6 / 10LB Jacks.
PICS to follow this PM. Broke my heart tossing those oversized Red fish back. Fished live Mullet off the bottom with 3 oz egg sinker.

Sorry Ladies and Gents I broke the P&S rules a little and was in the Boat anchored in the inlet . Just got tired of being skunked with bad Surf and River conditions and heard the Reds were there and had to go. Thats why I moved the post here.
The Fish Karma was with me.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I went out to Sebastian last Wednesday (10/8) - Got there early AM and figured that since it was a workday, I would have the north jetty all to myself! :jawdrop: 

You almost had to take a number to get anywhere near the end of the jetty! Why the heck weren't these people at work!

Saw some good sized reds, and a couple of snooks pulled in. All I was doing was taking my bait out for a walk!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here's the PICS


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice pics and Nice fish Kozlow. The sebastian Inlet is one great place to fish from shore and it becomes an excellent place to fish from boat. If you want some of that monster redfish action go to mouth of inlet 3 hours before sunset and anchor up. My buddy has been getting them before sunset as they come through in huge schools of 40in plus. That is what happened last year when I went too. I told you it breaks your heart to let that nice one go. That is why I think you should be able to take one over slot for maybe a few weeks out of the year. Remember I started that thread last year and got plastered all over the board. I ain't trying to do that again!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Kozlow said:


> *Broke my heart tossing those oversized Red fish back*



Yep, just missed the frying pan by a few inches....

Born and raised in Va, but spent 91-98 in Central Florida/west coast. Blood thinned out down there, and still don't seem to work too well after Oct. here  Spent many a "long" weekend at the Logger Head Motel/Inn....between the fishin`/surfin`/etc, had some great times.

Nice fish (I sure miss the Reds), nice to see a pic with the name, keep a catchin`


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll throw each and everyone of those beautiful fish back. I've only kept two of them in my life and I don't see myself keeping any ever again. Just like some people live for tarpon, I live for redfish. Whether it's a little 16" red taking a Rootbeer Assassin or a 46" bull dumping line, that's the one fish I can catch over and over again. As for flounder or trout, usually I throw those in the cooler, unless they're undersized or I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey wizardude
You will not be stayin at the Logger Head Motel/Inn.... Ifin its the one on A1A south of Melbourne Bch . Its gone tore it down for some nice beach front homes to be built. The owner made out big time with the money he recieved from the dirt it was on and a nice new home of his own built to his spec's I'm sure. At least you have your memories left.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Kozlow said:


> *Hey wizardude
> You will not be stayin at the Logger Head Motel/Inn.... Ifin its the one on A1A south of Melbourne Bch . Its gone tore it down for some nice beach front homes to be built.*



Gee, yep, that's the one..... But at least I'm not surprized, This old hippie been living on memories for a long time now  Not that I would have made it back there, living here and all. Usually when I head down, like to stop off at Crystal River for a little Grouper/trout/Redfish action, and gravity just sort of ends me up on Vaca Key (Marathon) for some of the "fun" stuff (and fishin` ), you don't find everywhere else in Florida....


Oh, by the way....."Got Snook?".....Nope, the one fish I never got to the beach while I lived there


----------

